# Mylar bag + Ammo = long term storage?



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

just wondering if anyone has stored ammo in mylar bags for long term storage?

I was thinking using this combo with a food saver to pull out most of the air...throw in an a desiccant/silica pouch to keep things nice and dry.

I want the mylar to prevent moisture from getting in for the most part as I intend to just store it long term. Not going to open unless of SHTF emergency etc...

long term = (talking 10-20 years or more if need be)

Also read somewhere maybe throw in an Oxygen absorber...but not sure if that would be a pro or a con...

Anyhow, any recommendations would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ammo is a lot tougher than some think. If you are keeping this in a somewhat civil place, you probably don't need to do anything to it. Now, if you are planning on burying it underground or something like that, might be a different story.
People buy ammo all the time that was made back in the 70's perhaps older, and it shoots just as good as the day it was made.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My choice is a Foodsaver using rolls that I can cut to length. I like the bubble wrap paddig if I have to toss it in a pack.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Why not us ammo cans. That is what they are made for. Less chance of poking a hole in the bag with a bullet tip. I’m shooting 30 year old 5.56 that have been stored in an ammo can now. No problems!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Most of mine is in various size ammo cans after being repackaged. My problem is the months of 80% humidity here in Florida. If a can is opened to get ammo then closed that ammo could be tarnished in a few weeks if it weren't properly sealed.


----------



## jbravo (Feb 8, 2014)

I store a lot of my ammo reloads in Mylar stored in ammo cans. I don't really do this for long term storage as much as for ease of use. I usually store in amounts of 100 with oxygen obsorber which causes the package to shrink. That way when I want to go shoot, I can just grab a couple of packages and be on my way. And I have the loading information marked on each package.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For long term storage, anything you can "lock in time" is going to benefit in the long run.
Desiccants keep moisture under control, O2 absorbers keep oxidation a bay, and mylar keeps what's outside out. This includes moisture, air, and light.
Now, how ammunition is impacted by any of these is the question.
We all agree that water can be a problem, so desiccants are a good idea.
Oxygen is probably less of a problem since there shouldn't be any iron in your ammo to oxidize, though aluminum *can* oxidize, so if you have any of that aluminum non-reloadable stuff, it might be a good idea to have an O2 absorber in there. If nothing but brass and lead, I wouldn't worry about this.
An lastly, the mylar bag. The sealed bag will mitigate intrusion of more moisture and O2.
To my knowledge light has zero impact on any component of ammunition.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Store in ammo cans, in a semi-cool, dry place, and it'll out last you.


----------



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks all for the good responses

Just to add, I will indeed be using .50 ammo metal boxes along with the mylar. I just wanted to secure my ammo from humidity and whatever outside elements that could over time degrade the ammo somehow.
My thought is, if I'm spending a bundle buying ammo, and storing it just for the purpose of SHTF, I just want the peace of mind that it is double or triple protected. It would be a lousy day if I did need to use it and found out much of the stored ammo had gone bad (for whatever reason, got wet in a flood, water pipe broke and water somehow got into my .50 cans or whatever...) I say always try to expect the unexpected.

I do have other ammo that I don't really put in "storage" which are ones I cycle thru on a regular basis for target practice/training. If I know I will use it within a year or two...I don't plan on going the mylar route. A .50 cal ammo box should suffice.


----------

